# PID MOD Wiring for REX C100 brew and steam



## walpoletim (Dec 29, 2015)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram / pictures available for modding the Silva V4 with a REXC100 for Brew and Steam control. Also - If anyone has further details on the process for both modding the brew AND steam controls this would really be appreciated

I have the following:

REX c100 PID with all pins available.

SSR 40 DA-AC for brew

SSR 40 AC-AC for steam

Thanks in advance

Tim


----------

